# ddns strange behaviour [SOLVED]

## tekknokrat

I have one dynamic address and had dyndns configured manually for 2 dynamic hostnames:

serv1/serv2.homelinux.org which worked flawlessly with my vhost apache conf on testing (updating per web interface)

but ddclient stable (3.6.3) and 3.7.0 version not worked.

3.6.3 wrotes only in messages but 3.7.0 writes this to stdout:

/etc/init.d/ddclient restart

```

 * Starting DDClient ...

WARNING:  file /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf: Cannot open file '/etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf'. (Keine Berechtigung) --> access denied

stat() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 858.

Use of uninitialized value in bitwise and (&) at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 859.

readline() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 865.

WARNING:  file /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf: Cannot open file '/etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf'. (Keine Berechtigung)

stat() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 858.

Use of uninitialized value in bitwise and (&) at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 859.

readline() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 865.

WARNING:  unable to determine IP address   

```

my config chmods

ls -la  /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf

```

-rw------- 1 root root 4727 23. Jan 23:57 /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf

```

my config:

```

daemon=300                              # check every 300 seconds

syslog=yes                              # log update msgs to syslog

#mail=root                              # mail all msgs to root

#mail-failure=root                      # mail failed update msgs to root

pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid               # record PID in file.

use=web 

# --> I also tried with this before: use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='Current IP Address:' 

# --> and this: use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address:'

protocol=dyndns2                                # default protocol 

server=members.dyndns.org                       # default server

login=*******

password=*******                                       

custom=yes,                            \

server=members.dyndns.org,             \

protocol=dyndns2                       \

serv1.homelinux.org,serv2.homelinux.org

```

EDIT: see second post for solving this, the other problem was that homelinux.org is not belonging to custom dydns hostn-db   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tekknokrat

So for the error message is gone.

I found this this thread and after 

performing this:

```

chmod 660 /etc/ddclient/ddclient.cache

chmod 640 /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf

chmod 750 /etc/ddclient

chown -R root:ddclient /etc/ddclient 

```

the error message doesn't come up again. Could it be that ebuild does not set permissions on update?

The other is problem is that updating didn't work at all:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages.Jan 23 23:54:27 gentoo rc-scripts: WARNING:  ddclient has not yet been started.

Jan 23 23:54:33 gentoo ddclient[25931]: WARNING:  caught SIGTERM; exiting

Jan 24 00:32:35 gentoo ddclient[30392]: FAILED:   updating serv1.homelinux.org: nohost: The hostname specified does not exist in the database

Jan 24 00:32:35 gentoo ddclient[30392]: FAILED:   updating serv2.homelinux.org: nohost: The hostname specified does not exist in the database

Jan 24 00:37:35 gentoo ddclient[30392]: WARNING:  file /var/cache/ddclient/ddclient.cache, line 3: Invalid Value for keyword 'ip' = ''

Jan 24 00:37:35 gentoo ddclient[30392]: WARNING:  file /var/cache/ddclient/ddclient.cache, line 4: Invalid Value for keyword 'ip' = ''

Jan 24 00:37:37 gentoo ddclient[30392]: FAILED:   updating serv1.homelinux.org: nohost: The hostname specified does not exist in the database

Jan 24 00:37:37 gentoo ddclient[30392]: FAILED:   updating serv2.homelinux.org: nohost: The hostname specified does not exist in the database

```

I don't have any clue why I dont get any ip-address the url given worked in browser?

----------

## R!tman

My IP also isn't updated. Did you solve your problem?

EDIT: Hmm... seems to work now.  :Confused: 

----------

